# Google- Acne Medication Unconnected to Irritable Bowel Disease - Medscape



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Acne Medication Unconnected to Irritable Bowel Disease*
*Medscape*
The relative risk was adjusted for disease states, including asthma, hyperlipidemia, and obesity; indications of combined oral contraceptive use, such as presence of polycystic ovary *syndrome*, acne, or premenstrual disorder; a claim for tobacco *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

